# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen Three Mandolins 25th November 2014 In Rome

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #82337 posted 12/26/2014 - -Calace Classico A 1984 my grandfather M° Giuseppe Anedda's Mandolin -Embergher 5Bis 1929 n.70 -Calace mod. 24 1990 Please Share and help me to find them!!!  ...

Those of you on social media please go to the ad in the Classifieds and share it out. More eyes that see these the better chance they have of being recovered.

See full ad desciption...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here are additional pictures of this instrument the owner sent us asking for help posting them.

----------

emanuelebuzi, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

So sorry to hear when anyone loses their instruments, esp lovely ones as these.

I contacted some of my friends in Europe esp those who would hear first about a 5bis Embergher for sale and those in Rome who may not read these forums. I hope that these mandolins can be recovered.

----------

Paul Statman

----------

